# Snow!?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I took Robin out yesterday, and he was shocked! 

Friday, you could have worn shorts. Yesterday it was cold, and there was more than a dusting of that white stuff that crunches under your paws!

He doesn't mind snow, he just doesn't like the ground disappearing... atback


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

send some snow my way, kurt! I miss it!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like our weather here on the shore of Lake Ontario. Lovely weather in the mid 50s and then bang.....rain that turned into ice and then snow that blew in from the northwest at 60+ mph. Brrrr! Fortunately being near the lake we only got a skiff of snow compared to towns farther north. I guess winter's here after a very nice Fall.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Same here in Metro Detroit. It was beautiful last week, sunny and in the high 70s. This week it's freezing with snow on the way.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We all get what's commonly known as the Lake Effect.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Id love some snow!

We didnt have any last year, and given how Abigail loves the rain, I wonder what she'll think of snow.


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

I would love to have cold weather...we had the best treat when the temp got below 40!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yesterday, Robin wanted tom go out and romp, I figured he'd love romping in the snow. He frolicked in the snow, and tracked critters. After a while though... For some reason, Robin tries to be the mighty hunter. It was snowing on him, and he shook his head ever so slightly. 'Robin.' 'Oh this wind doesn't bug ME...' "Are you cold?' He looked at me. 'C-C-cold!? ME!?' Then I opened the door and he dashed in. He's since found that he's content playing INSIDE. Though he does want back out...


----------

